# FET September/October 2022



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies,

hope you are all doing well and enjoying the good weather (for those based in the UK ).

I am 44 yo and planning my second DEFET in September (period cycle starting in September, transfer early October).

Looking for other ladies that go through FET during the same period so that we exchange comments and support each other.

looking forward to have more ladies on board and good luck to everyone . xxx


----------



## Birdie75 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Efi, 
I am also planning a DE FET in early October. Fresh cycle was a chemical pregnancy and the FET in May was a bfn. 
I was hoping to cycle this summer as it would be easier to take time off from work but between the airline issues here in Canada and the weather in Europe, I’m glad to wait until fall. 
I’m currently working on getting my thyroid numbers below 2 as the specialist thinks this will increase my chances of success. 
I look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Birdie75,,
Sorry to hear about your BFN and chemical pregnancy.
Had my first DEFET in May and was also a BFN. Really disappointed. Checking also thyroid in a few days to ensure all in line. My clinic is happy with 2.5 but let’s see. 
looking forward to talking to you in the coming months.
Good lucks and wishing you all the best with this cyclr.
Btw which clinic are you with?


----------



## Birdie75 (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m with Cube in Prague. Still have three embryos in the freezer. It’s so much more affordable than DE here in Canada but the travel just adds more stress.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi I’m in the middle of DEFET now but can’t find an August/September post, mind if I join in? 😃


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Can I join too 😄….

I am considering de . Trying a few times with oe like you do , but then will move to de and I can see everyone is donor egg here so fab to see. 

I have 1 emby in the freezer so could be a transfer this month or next month all depending on lining . Peace and Best wishes to everyone


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome and good luck to all of you!


pattycake - welcome to the thread!

PDream1980 - welcome as well. Hope you find some encouragement and inspiration here to make the leap to DE, but first of all fingers crossed the next OEFET works.

Birdie75 - looking forward to your news.

AFM - Looking to transfer in the September/October cycle. Waiting for per but has been really late this time. Possibly bcs of the previous FET my hormones were a bot messed up bit also quote likely because I had the 4tg dosage of the Moderna vaccine. In any case, started some spotting today so AF on its way. However this has pushed back my plans by almost a week. Sigh…always late when you least want it…


----------



## sully86 (Jul 23, 2018)

Efi78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> hope you are all doing well and enjoying the good weather (for those based in the UK ).
> 
> ...


Hi everyone.

I should be starting DFET in Sept, collection in Sept and trasfer early Ocober. I have had 3 failed IUIs recently and this will be my first IVF.

Best wishes


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I had my first egg collection on Wednesday. Was supposed to have a fresh transfer on Monday but they said my lining was too thin...! Likely need to take oestrogen tabs next cycle before we do FET in September.
Currently waiting for withdrawal bleed to begin...is withdrawal bleed a period?!
Reassuring to know there are others with similar timeline as me and going through the same struggle to get preggers. Ladies, we got this!

Sending you all the good juju!! Xxx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

pattycake said:


> Hi I’m in the middle of DEFET now but can’t find an August/September post, mind if I join in? 😃


@pattycake which day of your cycle are you at? Are you doing a natual cycle or down regulating?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lulu89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had my first egg collection on Wednesday. Was supposed to have a fresh transfer on Monday but they said my lining was too thin...! Likely need to take oestrogen tabs next cycle before we do FET in September.
> Currently waiting for withdrawal bleed to begin...is withdrawal bleed a period?!
> Reassuring to know there are others with similar timeline as me and going through the same struggle to get preggers. Ladies, we got this!
> ...


Withdrawal bleeding is not period as per se. In a way you stop the drugs and the lining you built is shed. So in theory is a period but not quite… 🤔 …I guess I wasn’t very helpful…😁


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

sully86 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I should be starting DFET in Sept, collection in Sept and trasfer early Ocober. I have had 3 failed IUIs recently and this will be my first IVF.
> 
> Best wishes


@sully86 how come you moved to DE straight after IUI?


----------



## sully86 (Jul 23, 2018)

Efi78 said:


> @sully86 how come you moved to DE straight after IUI?


Hey,

How are you doing?

No not DE... back in 2018 I had IUI with donor sperm and one of the IUIs was sucessful. This time around, I have had 3 failed IUIs. My consultant suggested that my tubes may have been damaged after my emergency C section in 2019. I decided to go for IVF just incase my tubes were damaged and I have very little sibling sperm left. 

I have high AMH levels and have been told that it is better to do FET in a segmented cycle.


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello everyone! Happy to have found a cycle buddies thread for September!

After 3 failed own egg IVF cycles and 20 failed ovulation induction cycles, we're now doing DE IVF. Our known donor had her egg collection today and 12 (!!!) eggs were collected. We're expecting to freeze day 5 embryos on Tuesday next week and then do a FET cycle starting mid September. I'm so excited I can't wait for the lab to call tomorrow and tell us how many eggs fertilised! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

chini said:


> Hello everyone! Happy to have found a cycle buddies thread for September!
> 
> After 3 failed own egg IVF cycles and 20 failed ovulation induction cycles, we're now doing DE IVF. Our known donor had her egg collection today and 12 (!!!) eggs were collected. We're expecting to freeze day 5 embryos on Tuesday next week and then do a FET cycle starting mid September. I'm so excited I can't wait for the lab to call tomorrow and tell us how many eggs fertilised!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Chini!
Hope all goes well! Keep us posted on fertilisation and progress 😆


----------



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

Efi78 said:


> Hi Chini!
> Hope all goes well! Keep us posted on fertilisation and progress


Thank you Efi! We just got the call from the embryoligy team - 8 fertilised!!!

I only ever managed to produce 3 eggs during my OE cycles, and got a maximum of 2 fertilised, so these numbers seem absolutely amazing to me. I'm over the moon and scared sh**less at the same time, if that makes sense... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

chini said:


> Thank you Efi! We just got the call from the embryoligy team - 8 fertilised!!!
> 
> I only ever managed to produce 3 eggs during my OE cycles, and got a maximum of 2 fertilised, so these numbers seem absolutely amazing to me. I'm over the moon and scared sh**less at the same time, if that makes sense...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Love this 😍


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi, All the Ladies on this channel,

I am also in similar stage of DEFET. Planning transfer for the 23rd Sep, what will be our last DEFET cycle (we had 2 BFN DEFET cycles earlier this year, April and June). We had a fresh DE transfer and have our amazing daughter who is almost two years old now. We also had 3 blastocyst on ice, and the clinic says the cohort of eggs/ blastocyst is good because we already had a live birth.

During the last FET cycle I spontaneously ovulated that potentially interfered with the uterine lining and might have adversely affected the chances of implantation for our 5days old blastocyst. Won't know for sure what the reason is according to the clinic current research shows ladies with previous C-sections have a lower chances of implantation because of scarring?
Currently taking the contraceptive pill to try to regulate my cycle and the Prostap ( leuprorelin) injection scheduled on 26th Aug.

Hope all the preparation is going well for everyone.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I had my cycle cancelled and have now restarted. Natural cycle. DE FET is on 22nd now. I'm struggling with the estrogen a wee bit-very tired. Really not looking forward to the progesterone as that is v difficult for me-I start that on 17th, 5 days time.


----------



## Kentkels21 (5 mo ago)

Hiya. I'm just due to start 2nd round of IVF FET this time after a failed fresh cycle.


----------



## Kentkels21 (5 mo ago)

sully86 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I should be starting DFET in Sept, collection in Sept and trasfer early Ocober. I have had 3 failed IUIs recently and this will be my first IVF.
> 
> Best wishes


I am just preparing for a FET, due to go ahead week if the 12th September, support/friends needed x


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

I’ve also just stared DE FET meds. I’m transferring 5th September in Czech🤞 xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

msahxox said:


> I’ve also just stared DE FET meds. I’m transferring 5th September in Czech🤞 xx


Yay . This is your second isn’t it ? What meds are you taking ?,


----------



## msahxox (Mar 29, 2019)

PDream1980 said:


> Yay . This is your second isn’t it ? What meds are you taking ?,


In total it’s my 6th! But 2nd try for baby nr.2 yes.

I’ve dropped down to 10mg estrogen from 12mg, the usual clexane, 5mg folic acid and I’ve only got day 6 embryos so im transferring on 7th day progesterone. Back to using the utrogestan 100 tablets this time x 9. Of which, 8 are vaginal so 🤞🤞🤞. 
What about you? Xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

PUPO today. Mixed feelings. Very tired. Good luck to us all 🍀💃🍀


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all.
Hope you don’t mind me joining. I’ve just transferred number 3 donor egg. First ended in termination in January due to chromosomal abnormalities (at 15 weeks) and second was a 5.5 week miscarriage in May. I’m 45 and have been TTC for 8 years with no success (yet!)
I’ve got 3 more in the freezer. Cycling in Spain.
Good luck to everyone - hoping for some positive news soon 🤞🏻Xx


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

msahxox said:


> In total it’s my 6th! But 2nd try for baby nr.2 yes.
> 
> I’ve dropped down to 10mg estrogen from 12mg, the usual clexane, 5mg folic acid and I’ve only got day 6 embryos so im transferring on 7th day progesterone. Back to using the utrogestan 100 tablets this time x 9. Of which, 8 are vaginal so 🤞🤞🤞.
> What about you? Xx


This is my fourth cycle own egg but 3 were cancelled . So only seen one cycle through and froze that emby . I’ve got an egg collection tommorrow so hopin for another one and im going to get it transferred . Im off to Greece on Monday to get the ball rolling with donor egg so if this doesn’t work then im not hanging around . Good luck on being pupo this month x


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies. I have a question I hope someone can help with. Is anyone having the Prostap SR (Leuprorelin acetate or Lupron) injection?
In my treatment plan I am scheduled to have it this Fri, 26th, but my GP surgery didn't have available nurses appointment on that day. I've asked the clinic if I can administer it myself, since it says subcutaneously or intramuscular but they insist it has to be intramuscular injection administered via a trained professional. So what do I do? I've been watching online videos on how to do it and asked if hubby would be willing to do it he says- but not sure if that is such a good idea. Anyone administered it to themselves? and if so how/where?
I think I could do it on my arm, or thigh - apparently very sore.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

I had to have a Decapeptyl injection intramuscular and had to travel 2 hrs to London and pay Private Fertility Nurses on Harley Street £150 for the pleasure. I don’t think I’d have been brave enough to do it on my own and there’s no way hubby would have done it. Having said that- it took her like 2 seconds to do it so I don’t see why we can’t do it ourselves (although hard to reach)!


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Chips1640 said:


> I had to have a Decapeptyl injection intramuscular and had to travel 2 hrs to London and pay Private Fertility Nurses on Harley Street £150 for the pleasure. I don’t think I’d have been brave enough to do it on my own and there’s no way hubby would have done it. Having said that- it took her like 2 seconds to do it so I don’t see why we can’t do it ourselves (although hard to reach)!


Thanks for sharing your experience Chips1640. The needles are longer because it has to go deeper into the muscle - 1inch or even 1.5 inch which does look a rather large. 
Apparently men also take this medication for prostate cancer and in some countries administer it themselves, so yes agree with you, I can't see why we can't do it ourselves.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah that does sound quite a long needle- like the PIO shots they have to do in the US- don’t think I’d love those, thank goodness for Lubion.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

@pattycake how are you feeling today after your transfer?


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Ladies. I have a question I hope someone can help with. Is anyone having the Prostap SR (Leuprorelin acetate or Lupron) injection?
> In my treatment plan I am scheduled to have it this Fri, 26th, but my GP surgery didn't have available nurses appointment on that day. I've asked the clinic if I can administer it myself, since it says subcutaneously or intramuscular but they insist it has to be intramuscular injection administered via a trained professional. So what do I do? I've been watching online videos on how to do it and asked if hubby would be willing to do it he says- but not sure if that is such a good idea. Anyone administered it to themselves? and if so how/where?
> I think I could do it on my arm, or thigh - apparently very sore.
> Thanks for your advice.


On my first cycle I injected myself with prostap, I watched a video from u tube and it suggested to do it in the lower abdomen. The needle looked large and took me an hour to build the guts to do it!! But to be honest it didn't feel any different than the smaller ones. Just a tiny pinch but wasn't painful at all. That was my first cycle and the first ever injection I have had to do.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow yes that’s really brave @WhenLifeGivesULemons. The things we do…


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Chips1640 said:


> @pattycake how are you feeling today after your transfer?


Hi I’m ok thanks Chips 😊
I worked the last two days so was distracted. There have been som crampy feelings since the transfer and other feelings which could be side effects of the progesterone. Wish I could say I have felt something more definitive but not yet xx


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Crampy feelings are good! When is your beta - mine is Tuesday x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Chips1640 said:


> Crampy feelings are good! When is your beta - mine is Tuesday x


ooh good luck for Tuesday!!!!! That’s no time at all. Are you testing at home before then?

im not feeling all that positive. I’m getting side effects from the progesterone but that’s it. I’m worried it hasn’t worked and I’m just going to be on these drugs for another weekand a half for nothing.
Test in the 5th


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi all . I just wanted to pop on here. I am having a 3 day transfer today . It will be my first one . I don’t know the quality yet , I hope it’s good . I’m taking progesterone suppository’s which make me sleepy all the time . Off for acupuncture in half an hour then a drive to the clinic and poof I could be pupo ! Arghhhh . 😄🙏


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

PDream1980 said:


> Hi all . I just wanted to pop on here. I am having a 3 day transfer today . It will be my first one . I don’t know the quality yet , I hope it’s good . I’m taking progesterone suppository’s which make me sleepy all the time . Off for acupuncture in half an hour then a drive to the clinic and poof I could be pupo ! Arghhhh . 😄🙏


Good luck! 🍀


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh good luck @PDream1980!!!! How did it go and how do you feel? Crossing everything for you. Let us know when your beta is 

(TW)

I’ve tested with poas and it’s positive. I am not at the jumping for joy stage because this is my third DE transfer and I’ve implanted every time so I guess implanting isn’t my problem. I also already had some bleeding - very brief but still. I’ll do my beta tmw then probably do another one at the end of the week maybe.

I have no symptoms by the way and haven’t ever had much until much later so hopefully that doesnt mean you are out @pattycake. Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Good luck Chips, sending loads of positive vibes your way. And to dreams as well 🙌

My donor egg retrieval date is set for the 19th of September if all goes well and I'm literally counting the days atm!
I have 3 days left of my microgynon and then the wait for AF begins. Feeling so nervous this time round. My first cycle we did with OE and went all the way to Cyprus just to find out we didn't even get one egg. Then second round we decided to go with an egg donor and a day before the egg retrieval my dad passed away so had to cancel cycle and fly back right away. Then third cycle I get a BFP. First scan we at 6 weeks everything was fine, had a hb and right measurements and then at 12 week scan baby wasnt even there. Took me a year to recover from all of that (physically and mentally) and now I'm finally ready to try again. We're going back to North Cyprus but trying a different clinic just because i have too many bad memories at the first clinic! Want to start fresh.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

That is some journey @WhenLifeGivesULemons . I shall be keeping everything crossed for you for the retrieval!!


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Chips1640 said:


> Oh good luck @PDream1980!!!! How did it go and how do you feel? Crossing everything for you. Let us know when your beta is
> 
> (TW)
> 
> ...


Hey chips it went great . It was a ten cell day 3 oe . I’ve also arrived in Athens tonight to get the ball rolling for de if oe doesn’t work ! How are you getting on ? 💕👶🏻🤞


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

Kentkels21 said:


> I am just preparing for a FET, due to go ahead week if the 12th September, support/friends needed x


Hi Kentkels21, I’m doing a natural FET mid-end Sep. and so looking for other women to go through this. This is my first and I find it very daunting, not sure what to expect, being 43 I know the success rate is lower. xx


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Ladies. I have a question I hope someone can help with. Is anyone having the Prostap SR (Leuprorelin acetate or Lupron) injection?
> In my treatment plan I am scheduled to have it this Fri, 26th, but my GP surgery didn't have available nurses appointment on that day. I've asked the clinic if I can administer it myself, since it says subcutaneously or intramuscular but they insist it has to be intramuscular injection administered via a trained professional. So what do I do? I've been watching online videos on how to do it and asked if hubby would be willing to do it he says- but not sure if that is such a good idea. Anyone administered it to themselves? and if so how/where?
> I think I could do it on my arm, or thigh - apparently very sore.
> Thanks for your advice.


I didn’t do it myself but my partner injected them in my buttocks and it was absolutely fine and he hates needles.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

@PDream1980 a ten cell is great - gooooood luck! It sounds like you are being proactive in going to Athens to make some plans. How exciting. I wouldn’t mind being in Greece right now either instead of being stuck in front of my work laptop 😩. Which clinic have you chosen or are you seeing a few?


Afm, I did a home blood test today with medichecks for my beta. Due to postal strikes it may not even get to the lab! But the only alternative for me is a 5 hour round trip to London and i couldn’t do that today as my husband is playing golf and we didn’t want to leave our dog on his own all day. So we will see if I get the blood test result in the next few days!
I’m not poas again as it makes me anxious when I can’t tell if the line is darker or not so I am just sitting with it and hoping to everything is ok 🤞🏻. No bleeding so that’s one thing (had some very brief bleeding a few days ago).


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Chips1640 said:


> Oh good luck @PDream1980!!!! How did it go and how do you feel? Crossing everything for you. Let us know when your beta is
> 
> (TW)
> 
> ...


Hi Chips, happy for you and at least it’s a positive step in the right direction. 
Sorry to hear about your precious DE losses. Do you mind me asking how you felt about those? I’ve heard some say that as treatment goes on it is more of a functional thing and less emotional.

I have also done poss testing for the last three days and am getting a faint positive line. Any experience of a faint line disappearing or not being accurate? I’m due for my blood test on Monday. 
I have on and off stretching pain in my lower abdomen and back and my breasts were more sore but are less so the last few days. Off my usual eating plan and drawn to high sugar and high salt foods in smaller quantities.

Take care everyone


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Chips1640 said:


> Oh good luck @PDream1980!!!! How did it go and how do you feel? Crossing everything for you. Let us know when your beta is
> 
> (TW)
> 
> ...


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey chips , hey patty cake .

my transfer went great. I was paranoid it popped straight back out as I felt liquid come out immediately after . It was an oe attempt .

I flew to Athens on Monday . I am
Getting the ball Rolling with donor egg as I am
Not fancy my chances with own egg. I am fatigued with the progesterone . I am
Usually up in the night for the loo at least twice whereas the past two nights I’ve slept right through . My test day is the 09th sep .
Had my meeting with the clinic in Athens today . Had sperm sample frozen in preperation . Who knows if oe will work and I have zero gut instinct on it now .
Having a week in the sun on the tww is great however it’s rained this afternoon so hotel room bound watching world news x


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ha the weather never does what you want it to do does it, I’ve been to Barcelona 4 times now and it’s rained each time for some of the time!
Enjoy your week in the sun if it arrives @PDream1980 . Fingers crossed but also good to have a plan. 

@pattycake in answer to your question, it’s been hard each time. I’ve done 7 rounds of oe IVF and now 3 of de IVF. I’ve been pregnant 4 times via IVF (and 3 naturally- no children) - from the IVF I’ve had 2 miscarriages, one termination at 15 weeks due to issues and the current pregnancy ongoing (not feeling it today though - anxiety through the roof). Some of the losses have been harder than others - my oe miscarriage was hard as was one of my oe unsuccessful rounds due to a friend announcing pregnancy at the same time, and my 15 week termination was v v hard. The last miscarriage I had was maybe not so hard until your hormones plummet and you don’t sleep then things do look bleak. I’ve had counselling along the way but it’s not the magic silver bullet. So yeah, all in all I’m not sure it gets easier although I think I am more accepting of never having children now than I was 8 years ago- age is not on my side and in a way I am ready to move on. I’ve 3 frozen left though so we will see it to the end.

Good luck with your faint positives I hope they get darker!! Your symptoms sound spot on! I’ve always been pregnant when I’ve got a faint line but obviously have lost some early on


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

How’s everyone going?


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies, looking for some reassurance/advice. I 've had my Prostap injection on the 25th Aug, and stopped the birth control pill on the 28thAug (this was part of down-regulation cycle) . The clinic predicted that I would have a period on the 31Aug -1st Sep and then starting the oestrogen (Progynova) stimulations on the 2ndSep. However no sign of a period. I am panicking - transfer is scheduled for the 23rd Sep. Has anyone had a similar experience of a delayed period after Prostap? Thanks.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Anyone know how long a pregnancy blood test takes to come back from the lab?


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi Ladies, looking for some reassurance/advice. I 've had my Prostap injection on the 25th Aug, and stopped the birth control pill on the 28thAug (this was part of down-regulation cycle) . The clinic predicted that I would have a period on the 31Aug -1st Sep and then starting the oestrogen (Progynova) stimulations on the 2ndSep. However no sign of a period. I am panicking - transfer is scheduled for the 23rd Sep. Has anyone had a similar experience of a delayed period after Prostap? Thanks.


Don't really have advice but I took prostap on the 1 September and stopped the pill on the same day. I'm now waiting for a period and also worried that the prostap will delay it. Last cycle I took the prostap 5 days before stopping the pill and once I stopped the pill I came on 5 days later. Hopefully AF will show her face soon for u 🙌


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

WhenLifeGivesULemons said:


> Don't really have advice but I took prostap on the 1 September and stopped the pill on the same day. I'm now waiting for a period and also worried that the prostap will delay it. Last cycle I took the prostap 5 days before stopping the pill and once I stopped the pill I came on 5 days later. Hopefully AF will show her face soon for u 🙌


Thank you for replying. Did you take the full course of BC pills, ie. 21 tablets?
I kept going overt this, and I think at least for me, it has something to with how long I took the BC pill before having the prostap, ie has the uterine lining had enough time to thicken to then being shed (withdrawal bleeding) after stopping pill/the effect of prostap.

I looked back to my previous FET in the spring ( BFN) and I took the full course of BC 21 tablets and prostap 5 days before the last pill like you mention.
The 2nd FET ( also BFN) I didn't do prostap but larger dose of estrogen which should have worked as a negative feedback on the pituitary gland and signaling it to stop producing hormones, but this didn't happen ( clinic says there ~5% patients it doesn't work) and I ovulated spontaneously. All the evidence suggests the uterine lining was out of sync with embryo age at transfer. Unfortunately the cycle wasn't cancelled, as the clinic said it still be okay as the implantation window is ~48 hours long. While we can't be sure a 100% why implantation didn't happen I am convinced it was the spontaneous ovulation interfering with the FET transfer, and we have wasted a perfectly good blastocyst.

This is our last blastocyst and we are back on the prostap option. This time I was advised to take the BC pill for 14 days with taking the prostap on day 11. This morning I emailed the clinic asking that perhaps the reason I don't yet have AF/ withdrawal bleed (12 days after prostap) because uterine lining wasn't thick enough. They agreed that this could be possible on rare cases, and I should have a scan to confirm that the lining is thin and if it is we wil proceed without an AF. I managed to book a private scan tomorrow evening and so will no more what is going on.
Hope you AF will arrive soon. When is your transfer scheduled for? Good luck with treatment.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Thank you for replying. Did you take the full course of BC pills, ie. 21 tablets?
> I kept going overt this, and I think at least for me, it has something to with how long I took the BC pill before having the prostap, ie has the uterine lining had enough time to thicken to then being shed (withdrawal bleeding) after stopping pill/the effect of prostap.
> 
> I looked back to my previous FET in the spring ( BFN) and I took the full course of BC 21 tablets and prostap 5 days before the last pill like you mention.
> ...


Really is the worst when you have to wait around not knowing what your body is doing! On my second cycle my period wouldn't come and my clinic wouldn't go through with the cycle unless I had a full flow period (my first cycle was cancelled as had a family emergency and had to fly back the day before egg retrieval) and so my cycle was really messed up and I had a really light period (spotting) but my clinic wouldn't reschedule the DE cycle until I had a full bleed, so they put me on estradiol for 10 days to build up my linning and then I took Progynova for 5 days to bring on my period, I then had a full period on the third day after the last Progynova. 

I think you have to put your trust in ur clinic and see what advise they give you and once you have the scan hopefully you will know what's going on.

Today I have been cramping all day but still no AF yet so fingers crossed it comes tomorrow. Transfer is planned for the 24th September.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Oh and yes I was on the pill just for the 21 days


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

pattycake said:


> Anyone know how long a pregnancy blood test takes to come back from the lab?


Hi Pattycake, it depends on the laboratory (which one, do you know?) but I’ve had a range from same day (in London) to 2/3 days using medichecks from Kent.

@OursBlanc, I feel your frustration. I’ve had some similar experiences with spontaneous ovulation which I can’t do very well naturally but give me the meds to stop it and along it comes when you least want it! I also thought I’d not get my period after decapeptyl shot (which sounds like it’s the same things as pr) but thankfully mine did eventually come after a couple more days


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

I suspect some of you probably have first hand experience of subchorionic hematomas. We found out I have 2 on my scan yesterday 4 x 2 and 3 x 2 mm. I’ve bled allllll day so heavy, scary amount of blood, and passed about 10 clots of varying sizes. Hard to believe it’s not a miscarriage but I can’t keep running all the way to London (from Dover) for a scan every time I bleed which has been more days than not since finding out I’m pregnant, so I’m going to leave it a few days and see if it calms down and maybe take another blood test in a few days. Results from yesterdays blood test comes tmw. Absolute torture but here we are. I was pregnant yesterday- that’s all I can be sure about


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello @Chips1640. I am so sorry you are going through such an anxious and uncertain time. 
My sister had similar experience and I remember how worried we all were. She also had to make a 3 hour flight back to the UK. The advice from hospital was to try to rest don't do anything strenuous and her the little embryo remained in place despite all the bleeding and flying home. 
I am thinking of you, hoping for the best outcome for you and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi @WhenLifeGivesULemons. I have some news - finally AF arrived this afternoon! I am so relieved ! 9days after stopping the BC pill, and 11 days after the Prostap injection. As of this afternoon I have started stimulation, taking 2mg Progynova and will take another 2mg before bedtime following the clinic's advice. From tomorrow is 2mg 3times a day.
Hope your wait is over soon.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you so much @OursBlanc 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I am planning on doing donor embryo adoption after 2 failed fresh ivf cycles with my own eggs. This is costing a fortune! Im trying to find others in similar situation for mental support 🙏 has it worked for you? Any advice? Do you know a clinic in the uk without waiting list? 💙


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Phoebeandnat said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here. I am planning on doing donor embryo adoption after 2 failed fresh ivf cycles with my own eggs. This is costing a fortune! Im trying to find others in similar situation for mental support 🙏 has it worked for you? Any advice? Do you know a clinic in the uk without waiting list? 💙


Hi @Phoebeandnat . Welcome! I did donor egg with DH sperm so I’ve no experience of the cost or waiting times for donor embryo, sorry. We went to Spain though because we didn’t want to wait to do it in the UK as I understand there is less availability here and therefore you are likely to wait longer (time was not on our side though as I’m 45). Hope you find the info you’re looking for!


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

@Chips1640 I'm also going to Spain, the waiting list in uk is too long. I want to do 3 cycles of donor embryo that Spain has already available. 
My doc says I can wait until I'm 50 to do emby transfer so there's still time. How are you feeling? I may have missed it but did you say when you OTD is/was? How long did your de cycle take? 💜💝


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Glad you found somewhere with no wait @Phoebeandnat . we’ve found the clinic in Spain to be really good (Reproclinic).

This is my third de transfer with them - I’ve implanted every time but have been unsuccessful the last 2 times plus I’ve had 2 cycles cancelled for spontaneous ovulations. So it’s been a long road - think I first went out to the clinic in April 2021.

As of today I’m 5w4d - have had 3 betas , 2 scans and have 2 subchorionic hematomas that are causing heavy heavy bleeding and cramps currently - so that’s where I’m at! The next week will be pretty nerve wracking. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻.


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

@Chips1640 My transfer will be in spain but the scans, bloods, tests etc will be done in uk clinic thankfully.

I am crossing my fingers for you, big hugs 💜 this is a tough journey. With my 2 cycles, 1 ended up with infection and failed. The other egg didn't develop. 

Good luck and keep us posted 🤞


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

@Phoebeandnat yes the majority of my scans and blood tests were done here so if you need any tips on where to get these things done then let me know. Im Kent based but mostly go to London. Unless your Spanish clinic has a reciprocal UK based clinic (mine did not), in which case it is easy because you know they will look after you there.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Anyone know what to do or who to contact with bleeding? Clinic lines not open.


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

pattycake said:


> Anyone know what to do or who to contact with bleeding? Clinic lines not open.


Hi Pattycake. Sorry to hear you are bleeding.
How far along are you? 
When I bled I booked a private scan in London. It was a Sunday and I was able to get in on a Monday afternoon. But appointments may be quite difficult to get on a Saturday so I think your only choice today may be to go to a&e (where you could be waiting for some time)?


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Kentkels21 said:


> I am just preparing for a FET, due to go ahead week if the 12th September, support/friends needed x


Good luck for this week! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

pattycake said:


> Anyone know what to do or who to contact with bleeding? Clinic lines not open.


Hope you are ok 💗


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi @WhenLifeGivesULemons. I have some news - finally AF arrived this afternoon! I am so relieved ! 9days after stopping the BC pill, and 11 days after the Prostap injection. As of this afternoon I have started stimulation, taking 2mg Progynova and will take another 2mg before bedtime following the clinic's advice. From tomorrow is 2mg 3times a day.
> Hope your wait is over soon.


This is brilliant news, so chuffed for you! I'm on cycle day 6 now and on estrofem. So we're pretty much very close! I have all my fingers crossed for u. I have booked my flight out for the 15th so just been busy sorting everything out for that, only 3 days away now 😅


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

pattycake said:


> Anyone know what to do or who to contact with bleeding? Clinic lines not open.


Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

@Lulu89 looking back at your last post you were due for FET some time in September - have you transferred yet? Best wishes if so!


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Chips1640 said:


> @Lulu89 looking back at your last post you were due for FET some time in September - have you transferred yet? Best wishes if so!


Currently taking estrogen tablets, going for a scan on Monday to check my lining. If all goes well, transfer towards end of September 😬🤞 Is transfer painful - when they insert the catheter? 🤔 How are you doing? Keeping all fingers crossed for you🤞✨


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lulu89 said:


> Currently taking estrogen tablets, going for a scan on Monday to check my lining. If all goes well, transfer towards end of September 😬🤞 Is transfer painful - when they insert the catheter? 🤔 How are you doing? Keeping all fingers crossed for you🤞✨


I’ve been bleeding for a week now. I find out on Wednesday if it was a miscarriage or the subchorionic hematomas (of which I have 2!).

So I’ve done countless transfers now so can answer this from experience! You’re supposed to do it with a full bladder and if I drink a bit too much I do find it a bit uncomfortable when they press down on your bladder (it’s actually ok just to have a slightly full bladder which is much more comfortable but it’s so hard to judge just how much water to drink!).

The speculum is a bit uncomfortable as well but I don’t feel the catheter going in or out at all. Although I am one of those people who has absolutely no problem with smear tests so I guess some people are more sensitive! 

Good luck with your scan/lining.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi @WhenLifeGivesULemons. I have some news - finally AF arrived this afternoon! I am so relieved ! 9days after stopping the BC pill, and 11 days after the Prostap injection. As of this afternoon I have started stimulation, taking 2mg Progynova and will take another 2mg before bedtime following the clinic's advice. From tomorrow is 2mg 3times a day.
> Hope your wait is over soon.


So happy ur AF showed up! Im on cycle day 8 now, so on estrofem. Fly out to Cyprus in two days.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Thank you @Chips1640 I will be thinking of you on Wednesday ♥ hope all ok and there is good news xx


----------



## Chips1640 (Jan 27, 2016)

Miscarriage confirmed today for me so back to the drawing board! 😭


----------



## Maxwell23 (4 mo ago)

Good morning, new to the forum. We have been TTC since our wedding 3 years today 🎉 we have had two failed ivf cycles (follicles didn’t grow) and have moved on to DE. 

I’ve been on estrogen tablets for 2 weeks, lining scan last Friday and all good. Husband goes to clinic tomorrow to do his bit and DFET is on 20th September 🤞🏻 To say we have had our obstacles is an understatement I’m just hoping for a more smooth week up to transfer.

Good luck to all the other ladies that are transfers this month ❤


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Oh @Chips1640 I'm so sorry 😞 please know you are in my thoughts, I am sad with you x


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Maxwell23 said:


> Good morning, new to the forum. We have been TTC since our wedding 3 years today 🎉 we have had two failed ivf cycles (follicles didn’t grow) and have moved on to DE.
> 
> I’ve been on estrogen tablets for 2 weeks, lining scan last Friday and all good. Husband goes to clinic tomorrow to do his bit and DFET is on 20th September 🤞🏻 To say we have had our obstacles is an understatement I’m just hoping for a more smooth week up to transfer.
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies that are transfers this month ❤


Welcome! I also got married 3 years ago. Lets hope this is our lucky year woohoo! 💖 I'm currently on estrogen tabs, hope to do FET towards end of Sep. Hope all goes well for you, no more obstacles! Keep us posted on your progress x


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

@Chips1640 so sorry to hear this 😥


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Chips1640 said:


> Miscarriage confirmed today for me so back to the drawing board! 😭


So so so sorry Chips. Wish I could give you a hug. I am sending you a digital albeit a very real one.


----------



## Maxwell23 (4 mo ago)

Eggs got fertilised today but clinic forgot to phone with update 😡😡😡😡 so know idea how they are getting on, not good for a highly emotional person 😭


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

WhenLifeGivesULemons said:


> So happy ur AF showed up! Im on cycle day 8 now, so on estrofem. Fly out to Cyprus in two days.


Hi. Hope you arrived safely to Cyprus and well rested after a long flight. Have you had your endometrial scan yet? Hope all good. When do you start taking the progesterone pessaries? Do you know your transfer date yet? Best of luck with the transfer! X

I've had my scan this morning, cycle day 11 and is13.5 mm and a faint triple layer. Will start progesterone on Sunday evening ( 18th Sep, cycle day 13) ,400 mg cyclogest, then twice daily, transfer date 23rd Sep, 1pm CET. Flying out on Wed 21st, progesterone blood test on the 22nd. 

I have a question to all ladies here - have you considered assisted hatching for your embryo? I've read some scientific evidence suggesting that the zona pellucida (ZP) might thicken during the embryo freezing process, and some studies suggest that it could be beneficial in frozen-thawed embryo transfers for increased implantation rates and increased ongoing clinical pregnancy rates. Have you considered this?
My clinic is currently running a double blinded randomized trial, to determine such correlation but I won't know for sure if I am included or can be included because of having hypothyroidism.

Best of luck to you all with your cycles and transfers.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Chips1640 said:


> Miscarriage confirmed today for me so back to the drawing board! 😭


Hi @Chips1640 . I am so so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to be so close yet far! I hope you have someone looking after you. Be kind to yourself. Sending a comforting hug. X


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Hope everyone is doing okay. I'm on day 11 now and in sunny Cyprus. I'm on estradiol tablets, will increase ti four a day from tomorrow. Them on Monday is hubby's bit and I will start taking prostegan pessaries, prostegan injection, prednol forn4 days, then will add clexane on day of transfer. Had my scan today as well and my linning is on 11mm and they can see the triple layer, so far so good but still so early on the game right now. @OursBlanc havent asked about the assisted hatching at my clinic so not sure, I will see what they say about it on Monday.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

@OursBlanc great news re. lining thickness and triple layer ! I have my scan on Tuesday to check lining thickness. Haven't heard of the assisted hatching, not sure if my clinic offers it. Keeping all fingers crossed for you on the 23rd!! Good juju only hun 🤞 ✨ 💗 

@WhenLifeGivesULemons soak up all the sunshine (+ vit D!) Good news on your lining! I read anything above 7mm is ideal. Hoping mine plays ball! Keep us posted on your progress - also sending you heaps of good juju 💜💜💜

@Maxwell23 hope you heard back from the clinic!? Hope you have some successfully fertilized eggs 🙏 all the waiting & uncertainty during ivf is torture! By the end of this i'll be amazed if i still have my marbles...! 🤣


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is well.
Hoping some of you will be able to share your experiences.
I am on day 13 of my cycle today and was advised by the clinic to start progesterone this evening ( Sun 18th Sep), then from tomorrow twice daily, morning and evening 400 mcg. With the transfer of our last day 6 blastocyst (BB quality) is due on Fri, 23rd Sep. That makes the progesterone supplementation only 4.5 days or 5 days if we count the progesterone dose on Fri morning too.
Having read many research articles about optimal window of implantation, I am even more uncertain about the clinics' advice. There is no definite protocol when to start the progesterone but as a rule of thumb for as many days as the age of the blastocyst.
For our successful fresh cycle ( AA quality) , we started progesterone a day after egg collection, and had 5 full days of progesterone, plus the morning of the transfer. I can't help but going over in my head that I should start progesterone this morning, and don't wait till this evening. I don't know what to do - feeling very uncertain about the clinic's advice. We are cycling at IB, Alicante.
Would be interested to know how many days prior to transfer you have started supplemented with progesterone? Thanks.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’d start this morning, my clinics that I’ve been to all have me starting a day earlier, so if the embryo was day 5 we would transfer on the morning of day 6 of progesterone, so 5 full days.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Stacey10 said:


> I’d start this morning, my clinics that I’ve been to all have me starting a day earlier, so if the embryos was day 5 we would transfer on the morning of day 6 of progesterone, so 5 full days.


Thanks for sharing your experience, Stacey. It does make sense.


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, I want to do DE (donor embryo) and my clinic in Spain says it is anonymous meaning I can't know what the donors look like 😓 so I won't have a clue what my potential baby will look like! I'm scared they will look too different from me and my family. Does anyone know a clinic where I can choosey donors? Help 💙🙏

In other news, My period is 4 days late, poas this morning and got a bfn. This is really hard for someone ttc for years 😪 

@Chips1640 💔 big hugs, this is such a cruel journey. take care of yourself xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello
In Spain and Greece donors are anonymous. If you go down the donor route in these countries, you must find a clinic you really trust, as they will be fully responsible for the matching. Alternatively you could stay with a UK clinic where donors are known. I also think that this is the case in the US, where you can actually see photos of the donors.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

OursBlanc said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, Stacey. It does make sense.


Hi OursBlanc
Start a day earlier. There is absolutely no harm in taking additional progesterone.


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

@Efi78 would love to do it in UK but donor embryos are not available here or there is a very long waiting list. 
The clinic in Spain works with my own clinic in the UK thankfully so I trust them.

Haven't thought of US will have a look 😎


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Efi78 said:


> Hi OursBlanc
> Start a day earlier. There is absolutely no harm in taking additional progesterone.


Hi. Thanks @Efi78 I did.
I had 5 days progesterone 400mg twice daily. Blood test yesterday showed P level of 26.54 ng/ml. Very worried is too high but clinic says it's fine. Transfer at 12:30 pm today. We decided on the assisted hatching. This is our last embryo. Hopeful but after the last two BFN it's hard. Good luck to sll of you Ladies.


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Transfer day is tomorrow, my anxiety has been off the roof today! So my last clinic gave us a 3 day update on the embryos but this clinic said they won't give me an update until transfer day. They said it disrupts the embryos apparently. Anyone ever been told this? We had 16 DE of which 14 fertilised. Last time we had 14 fertilised and then ended up with 3. We have MF issues as well so that's what worries me. Hope everyone is okay 😊


----------



## Phoebeandnat (4 mo ago)

@WhenLifeGivesULemons From my experience they did say to use embryoscope as it's less interference. With normal checking they hv to physically take the dishes out and check. Good luck for tomorrow 💓 

I'm a bit anxious myself as I'm 5 days late and got a faint line on a test this morning which I strongly believe is an evap. Got some pain on my left side too.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

@OursBlanc thinking of you!! All the good juju coming your way!! 🙏💜🤞🍀 hope transfer went smoothly

Im on day 14 of estrogen tabs and the lining is bloody taking its time!! Doc said she thinks its definitely getting there and triple lining is visable. Got another dildo cam scan on Monday - hopefully they will schedule my FET from there, fingers crossed!

@WhenLifeGivesULemons all the very best for tomorrow 💜🙏🍀

Hope everyone else ok, good luck wherever you are! Xxx


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Ladies.
Thanks for good wibes and wishes. Transfer went fine and had mild cramping in the evening. HCG blood test to ne organised for the 3rd Oct.

@Lulu89 Try to relax& hydrate. Tripple linining is very positive. Good luck for Modays' scan.🤞

@WhenLifeGivesULemons All the best for the transfer today.
Our clinic was the same no updates until transfer day about embies growing. They would have to be removed from incubator observed under microscope then back to incubator. They are very fragile so probably best not to stress them, we were told by our clinic.
We had 10 DE eggs , 9 fertilised, although all developed to blastocyst by transfer day ( day 6 past egg collection) and out of those 4 made the good quality mark, the rest was not viable to freeze. 🤞 for a good number of blastocyst and a smooth transfer. And it only takes one!
sending lots of positive thoughts to you.🥰


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone for all the positive energy. Was absolutely bricking it this yesterday! But all your good wishes did it make it a little easier.

We had an amazing 13 blastocyst! We decided this time we were going to put in 3 instead of 2. But 2 grade 4AS's and 1 grade 3AB. We had 6 to freeze and the other 4 we have to wait till tomorrow to see if they catch up.

Such a huge difference than our try last year and the only thing we did differently is we both cut out red meat and used a different donor and clinic as well. Who knows what made a difference!

So now the waiting begins... fingers crossed 🤞🏼


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

@WhenLifeGivesULemons that’s great news .

ive Been licking my wounds but I am
Back . Thanks for your kind words . I am so keeping everything crossed for you , you are such a lovely lady and deserve this !

i have decided I am going to finish what I started here in the uk . I’ve paid upfront and have one cycle left to do using own egg . Im
Going to do completely natural cycle , no drugs at all . This will be in October . Then if I get something I will have that out back in as well as the one I have on ice . Then if it doesn’t work then I will have another little rest . I wish my heart would just heal , I walk around with a broken heart all the time and im Just tired of it x hugs


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

@PDream1980 so nice to hear from you. I think it's important to take time to heal and to take care of yourself. After my miscarriage last year I felt absolutely defeated and took me a lot of time and energy to get the courage and strength to go again. But us woman are built strong and know how to keep powering through 💪 big big hugs x


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

Hi ladies, I’m new here and was looking for women in the same situation like myself.

This is my first ever embryo transfer and went to the clinic today to sign all the papers in preparation ahead of the transfer.

However, something very unexpected happened because I basically found out I’m pregnant. I still haven’t completely understood, I have to say. As my cycle was longer last month and I’ve had some spotting I was sure I wasn’t pregnant. I’m too afraid to celebrate as I had a missed miscarriage last Aug. at wk10, so a bit scared honestly.

have to say I didn’t see that one coming 😌


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

@OursBlanc & @WhenLifeGivesULemons hope you girls are doing ok! 💜

Went for yet another scan today. 4 scans in two weeks - travelling to/from London and trying to juggle the job is such a faf. Doc said i should cancel this cycle and go with stimms for next one as my lining not thick enough. I said "funny that because when I did the stimms for egg collection YOU were the one who canceled the fresh transfer because you said 6.8mm wasnt thick enough. And also, please explain how TWO of your colleagues have told me they see no reason why I cant go ahead with transfer given good blood flow & triple lining?" She back-tracked and said "you can absolutely go ahead with transfer as we've seen success with patients who have thin lining..."
Personally, i just think they just want to make more money out if me. I never see the same doctor, different one every time just get passed around like a hot potato. None of them can agree. Super unprofessional. So alas, hubby & I think f*k it, lets go ahead with FET on 5th October. I'm feeling positive and just going to hope and pray for the best 🙏🤞🍀


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

@Ninini what an amazing surprise! Has it sunk in yet?! Wowza! I also has a mmc so I can totally understand your reservation to celebrate. Try to think positive hun 💜 hoping this one sticks and thrives!! One day at a time! Keep us posted xx


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Hello girlie's, I'm doing okay, I have been POAS'in like crazy 🙈 did my first one 4dp5dt and got a positive. Like @Ninini my last try I had a missed mc and found out at my 12 week scan. So I want to celebrate the little wins but I also know what can go wrong. Really weird with this try is I feel nausea already at 6dp4dt. I always get horrendous nausea but normally starts at 5 weeks. With my son I was sick all the way to 7 months. And I know the feeling of pregnancy nausea very well as it effects my smell. Can smell things in a different room! So can't be the medication 

@Ninini Congratulations, I completely understand your fears but try and celebrate the little wins, your body got u pregnant without ivf, I would defo see that as a positive thing. Good luck and I have all my fingers crossed for u 🍀

@Lulu89 Did the clinic raise your estrogen to help with your lining. As far as I know with my clinic they said if my lining wasn't thick enough not too worry as they would change my medication. I also went mad with my fresh pomegranate juice and bought loads of pineapples!


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

Lulu89 said:


> @OursBlanc & @WhenLifeGivesULemons hope you girls are doing ok! 💜
> 
> Went for yet another scan today. 4 scans in two weeks - travelling to/from London and trying to juggle the job is such a faf. Doc said i should cancel this cycle and go with stimms for next one as my lining not thick enough. I said "funny that because when I did the stimms for egg collection YOU were the one who canceled the fresh transfer because you said 6.8mm wasnt thick enough. And also, please explain how TWO of your colleagues have told me they see no reason why I cant go ahead with transfer given good blood flow & triple lining?" She back-tracked and said "you can absolutely go ahead with transfer as we've seen success with patients who have thin lining..."
> Personally, i just think they just want to make more money out if me. I never see the same doctor, different one every time just get passed around like a hot potato. None of them can agree. Super unprofessional. So alas, hubby & I think f*k it, lets go ahead with FET on 5th October. I'm feeling positive and just going to hope and pray for the best 🙏🤞🍀


@Lulu89 that sounds really stressful seeing different people every time and being given such different messages. Sorry to hear, as the process is stressful enlightening in itself, the clinic and the staff should help reassure. Fingers crossed all goes well for you m. 


WhenLifeGivesULemons said:


> Hello girlie's, I'm doing okay, I have been POAS'in like crazy 🙈 did my first one 4dp5dt and got a positive. Like @Ninini my last try I had a missed mc and found out at my 12 week scan. So I want to celebrate the little wins but I also know what can go wrong. Really weird with this try is I feel nausea already at 6dp4dt. I always get horrendous nausea but normally starts at 5 weeks. With my son I was sick all the way to 7 months. And I know the feeling of pregnancy nausea very well as it effects my smell. Can smell things in a different room! So can't be the medication
> 
> @Ninini Congratulations, I completely understand your fears but try and celebrate the little wins, your body got u pregnant without ivf, I would defo see that as a positive thing. Good luck and I have all my fingers crossed for u 🍀
> 
> @Lulu89 Did the clinic raise your estrogen to help with your lining. As far as I know with my clinic they said if my lining wasn't thick enough not too worry as they would change my medication. I also went mad with my fresh pomegranate juice and bought loads of pineapples!


@WhenLifeGivesULemons you are so right and I’m greatful for having become pregnant naturally in an age of 43, but I’m kinda not thinking too much about it (know it sounds weird). Last time with the mc it was really stressful, going for scans every 10 days from wk6 and no heartbeat ever came. I couldn’t think about anything else, I got so anxious and I’m not an anxious person. Fingers crossed all will be well this time.

Big congratulations to you, feeling nauseous is a good sign, no?! Means your numbers are going up, really hope it all works out for you and that you won’t be stuck with the nausea for the next 7 months. LOL


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are doing well and on track with your cycle.

I have some news too! 😊 I couldn't resist and tested early on 1-Oct, 8dp 6dt. I used One Step high sensitivity test, 10 miu/ml. It was a nail biting 5 minutes. There was a faint test line and I have been testing since then and the test line is getting stronger every day.😊 This was our 3rd and last FET transfer and so so happy that we have got our BFP! There is a long way to go yet, and for now we are happy celebrating the small wins and one step/stage at a time. I felt this cycle was different, I had AF like cramps from mid-week last week and I am still getting cramping or rather a burrowing feeling on the left side. Still continuing the meds same as before, plus increased my levothyroxine by 25mcg as recommended. I have booked a private scan at ultrasound direct on the 20-Oct. 

@WhenLifeGivesULemons - Huge congratulation on getting your BFP! How are you feeling? Is the nausea getting worse? When are you due for your first scan?

@Lulu89 - How is your lining? My clinic said the cut of for transfer was 7.2 mm so at 6.8 mm you are very close and the triple lining is a very good sign. Did clinic increase the meds to get lining a bit thicker? Has your transfer been scheduled?

@PDream1980 - Hope you get a lovely nice mature egg on your natural cycle this month. Thinking of you and wishing your dream finally come true. And also the same for all other ladies on here too.

@Ninini- What an amazing little miracle! Congrats to getting your BFP . Hearing these stories gives hope for us all.

I know every case will be unique, but two things I wanted to share with you from my experience doing 3 FET transfers back to back this year. The first is about starting the progesterone supplementation prior to transfer - I am convinced that if I had accepted the clinic's advice 3rd time round as well - my uterine lining would have been out of sync with the age of our embryo (day 6 blastocysts) . This happened the 1st and 2nd FET earlier this year. Now when I look back at the number of days I was told to take progesterone for before the transfer day was all different, yet all of our frosties were BB day 6 blastocysts so feels like those cycles were destined to fail. Then for the last FET cycle I looked back to our fresh transfer, which was successful a couple of years ago now, and counted the number of days of progesterone I had then before the fresh transfer and I did the same this time for the FET. ( I had to start half a day early compared to clinic's advice). I am convinced this helped.
The second experience is about opting for the use assisted hatching performed on our little embryo for the last transfer. My clinic is currently running a double blinded randomized trial to see if AH is of benefit on specific cases and early result show it does make a difference for FET transfers since the zona pellucida could (ZP) thicken during cryopreservation process.(There was no extra charge for this at our clinic). As I say everyone is different but I though it's worth sharing our experience as it may help you make the right decision for you on your journey.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

@OursBlanc and @WhenLifeGivesULemons huge congrats on your BFP! Yaaaay!! May your little ones continue to get cosy & thrive! 💜🙌

I am officially PUPO! Transfer went ahead today. Sadly one of our embryos didnt survive the thawing process but thankful we had 2 frosties as back up. So they transfered 1 and we keeping everything crossed! Got to believe that hope, luck & nature plays a big role 🙏


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Hello ladies, 
Big congrats to @OursBlanc and @Lulu89 too, I know its early days but I'm so chuffed for u guys and thank u all for ur good wishes. 

I went in for ny hcg test today at 11dpo5dt and get the results tomorrow so fingers crossed I see some good numbers. 

Nausea had been consistant this whole week not getting worse atm but it's still very early days. Haven't booked my scan in but will for around 19th Oct, @OursBlanc pretty much the same time as u!!


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone

Hope you’re well and all the best for your journeys!
After miscarrying 2 years ago and then having issues conceiving naturally, being told OE ivf odds are too low and then my periods almost stopping, I have decided to go down the DE ivf route.

We are using a clinic in Spain who have found us a donor and have managed to get 3 frozen embryos.
The clinic is facilitated through a doctor here but I haven’t really been given any advice as to what to expect or process other than will I be ready to go out at some point in October.
Would any of you mind sharing with me how long it should take for me to get ready before I can go for the transfer? I have been taking hrt since last year to try and help with my periods so oestrogel everyday and then utrogestan the first 12 days each month. The doctor had mentioned my taking pessaries but not sure when and I haven’t had any screens or blood tests etc done recently. I think tbh it’s his Secretary who is just being very slow as he had said over a week ago he would have his team check and get back to me 

Sorry for the long message but I feel out of my depth and no idea what I’m meant to be doing or anything I should be avoiding x


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons (5 mo ago)

Hi @Sami78 sorry to hear about ur mc. The clinic should send you over a protocol. Everyone's protocal is different so can't advice but will tell you my experience 

A month before the transfer I had to go on contraceptive pill, this is for two reasons. First my periods aren't regular so would be hard to plan a transfer abroad when my periods dissappear for 6 months at a time. And second reason is I have endometriosis and adenmysosis so it calms the symptoms down. 

Once I finished my 21 pills I came on my period within 5 days which is marked as ur day 1 of your cycle. I had to have a baseline scan on the second day of my period and send to clinic. I then started my estrogen tablets two days after the scan. I then had to wait to the 12th day of the clycle to have another scan to check my lining then flew out on day 13. Just to mention I was having a fresh egg transfer so had to be there for de collection and for dh to give his sample on the same day which was day 14 of the cycle. This is when i started my medication (prograf. Progestone pessaries and Progestone injection. Waited 5 days for embryos to develop then had the transfer on day 19. And this day I started my enox injection (blood thinning for previous mc) 

That was my journey but everyone is different. I would contact the clinic and ask them.


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

WhenLifeGivesULemons said:


> Hi @Sami78 sorry to hear about ur mc. The clinic should send you over a protocol. Everyone's protocal is different so can't advice but will tell you my experience
> 
> A month before the transfer I had to go on contraceptive pill, this is for two reasons. First my periods aren't regular so would be hard to plan a transfer abroad when my periods dissappear for 6 months at a time. And second reason is I have endometriosis and adenmysosis so it calms the symptoms down.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your experience @WhenLifeGivesULemons ! x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Doing a fet is pretty easy. You’ll have your period, then take estrogen for approx 14 days, usually a lining checke 10-12 days into the estrogen to make sure your lining is responding, if not they’ll up the estrogen or give you a bit longer, then if the embryos are day 5 you’ll start progesterone, which can either be pessaries or injections, for 5 days, then you will have embryo transfer. You may also be put on low dose aspirin/blood thinners/low dose steroids. Just depends on dr/clinic protocol etc


----------



## Hawesyhawes10 (4 mo ago)

Sami78 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hope you’re well and all the best for your journeys!
> After miscarrying 2 years ago and then having issues conceiving naturally, being told OE ivf odds are too low and then my periods almost stopping, I have decided to go down the DE ivf route.
> ...


Hi Sami,
I hope you don’t mind me jumping on here. Could you offer more info on the client you’re using in Spain for DE? Xx


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> Doing a fet is pretty easy. You’ll have your period, then take estrogen for approx 14 days, usually a lining checke 10-12 days into the estrogen to make sure your lining is responding, if not they’ll up the estrogen or give you a bit longer, then if the embryos are day 5 you’ll start progesterone, which can either be pessaries or injections, for 5 days, then you will have embryo transfer. You may also be put on low dose aspirin/blood thinners/low dose steroids. Just depends on dr/clinic protocol etc


Thank you so much @Stacey10 that is really helpful! I have heard back from my doctor with a protocol now so that’s a relief. I’m trying to not stress as have been told before my cytokines level is very high but so difficult.


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

Hawesyhawes10 said:


> Hi Sami,
> I hope you don’t mind me jumping on here. Could you offer more info on the client you’re using in Spain for DE? Xx


Hi @Hawesyhawes10 , yes of course. It’s Quiron Hospital in Barcelona, the doctor there is called Dr Aurell. The fertility doctor here in the UK works with them. Someone also recommended Serum in Greece to me but I felt I would find a better match to my features in Spain


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Lulu89 said:


> @OursBlanc and @WhenLifeGivesULemons huge congrats on your BFP! Yaaaay!! May your little ones continue to get cosy & thrive! 💜🙌
> 
> I am officially PUPO! Transfer went ahead today. Sadly one of our embryos didnt survive the thawing process but thankful we had 2 frosties as back up. So they transfered 1 and we keeping everything crossed! Got to believe that hope, luck & nature plays a big role 🙏


Hi @Lulu89 . Thanks for your lovely message. 
Great to hear your transfer went ahead. Hope you are putting your feet up this weekend and having plenty of rest. X fingers your bean is making itself super cosy in there. 😊.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi @Sami78 . Just to add to @Stacey10 's post, sometimes you also have to take a downregulation injection (Prostap for example) to stop your own hormone production. This would happen on or around the 21st day of your mock cycle, preceding your FET cycle. 
Do you know if you have been ovulating regularly since on HRT? 
I found acupuncture helpful to keep stress at bay. 
Best wishes for your journey.


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi @Sami78 . Just to add to @Stacey10 's post, sometimes you also have to take a downregulation injection (Prostap for example) to stop your own hormone production. This would happen on or around the 21st day of your mock cycle, preceding your FET cycle.
> Do you know if you have been ovulating regularly since on HRT?
> I found acupuncture helpful to keep stress at bay.
> Best wishes for your journey.


Hi @OursBlanc , I used to monitor my ovulation but ever since my periods stopped and I made the decision to use a donor, I haven’t been monitoring it. I have been told to stop taking HRT for now and have a scan scheduled next week. I will ask about the hormones then. I’ll start monitoring my temperature again but tbh even when my periods were regular last year, I didn’t seem to be ovulating regularly. Thank you for highlighting x


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

Lulu89 said:


> @Ninini what an amazing surprise! Has it sunk in yet?! Wowza! I also has a mmc so I can totally understand your reservation to celebrate. Try to think positive hun 💜 hoping this one sticks and thrives!! One day at a time! Keep us posted xx


@Lulu89 thank you ☺ It started well my hCG levels were more than doubling and I was feeling positive. However, sadly this week I started bleeding and got confirmation its an ectopic pregnancy. Was admitted over the weekend for surgery as my levels kept rising but didn’t have any pain and then my levels had decreased slightly last night. Therefore, I was sent home and need to go back for test this week but prefer if I could skip surgery. So need to wait for it to resolve itself and then in a few months we can go back to our embryo transfer as originally planned .

how are you getting on?


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are doing well and on track with your cycle.
> 
> ...


@OursBlanc congratulations really happy for you 🙏 such good news. How are you getting on? 

& thank you, unfortunately my pregnancy turned out to be ectopic. Started bleeding earlier this week and was due to have surgery this morning as hCG levels kept a rising. However, strangely enough I haven’t had any pain at all and my blood test from last night when I got admitted showed decline. So doctor sent me home and need to just come in for blood work this coming week to ensure it is taking care of itself.

It’s really disheartening and made me really sad but if I have to find something, then having three embryos and having that as a next step is a good think. Third time lucky as they say, I’m manifesting that into the universe and hoping this will come true 🙏.


----------



## Hawesyhawes10 (4 mo ago)

Sami78 said:


> Hi @Hawesyhawes10 , yes of course. It’s Quiron Hospital in Barcelona, the doctor there is called Dr Aurell. The fertility doctor here in the UK works with them. Someone also recommended Serum in Greece to me but I felt I would find a better match to my features in Spain


Thanks so much for letting me know. I’ve now had two appointments with Spanish clinics. Today was with IB in Alicante. Really liked the consultant, but I was told quite bluntly today that if I wanted to find a match with red hair (my colouring) this would/could take longer. I’ve also had a consultation with IVI in Bilbao, as they have a huge egg bank. It feels like a bit of a minefield. Friday I will see Institute Marques. I will also check out your clinic. Thank you Xx


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Ninini said:


> @OursBlanc congratulations really happy for you 🙏 such good news. How are you getting on?
> 
> & thank you, unfortunately my pregnancy turned out to be ectopic. Started bleeding earlier this week and was due to have surgery this morning as hCG levels kept a rising. However, strangely enough I haven’t had any pain at all and my blood test from last night when I got admitted showed decline. So doctor sent me home and need to just come in for blood work this coming week to ensure it is taking care of itself.
> 
> It’s really disheartening and made me really sad but if I have to find something, then having three embryos and having that as a next step is a good think. Third time lucky as they say, I’m manifesting that into the universe and hoping this will come true 🙏.


Hello @Ninini. I am so very sorry to hear your pregnancy ended up being ectopic. Hope you are getting the right medical help, and being looked after and comforted by your loved ones. Sending healing comforting hugs and thoughts. 

I am okay -last Tue I had my first B-Hcg was 714 iu/l (10dp 6dt) . I have a 2nd test blood test tomorrow at the GP so hopefully it's increasing. I am a bit ( that's an understatement tbh) anxious since Sat as symptoms lessened/gone, especially the sore breast, and then have numb left leg which normally a sign of AF for me.


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

Ninini said:


> @Lulu89 thank you ☺ It started well my hCG levels were more than doubling and I was feeling positive. However, sadly this week I started bleeding and got confirmation its an ectopic pregnancy. Was admitted over the weekend for surgery as my levels kept rising but didn’t have any pain and then my levels had decreased slightly last night. Therefore, I was sent home and need to go back for test this week but prefer if I could skip surgery. So need to wait for it to resolve itself and then in a few months we can go back to our embryo transfer as originally planned .
> 
> how are you getting on?


I'm so sorry to hear this 😔 i hope you are being supported by your loved ones. The stresses and heartache of this journey are next level. You are in my thoughts 💜

I'm currently 6dpt and not feeling any symptoms whatsoever. My mind starting to think the worst... other forums I'm on the girls are saying they are feeling nausea, tender boobs etc, so its hard not to compare but I know everyone is different ... 

Big hug to you hun xxx


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi @Lulu89. Try to hush away negative thoughts - they are not helpful. It's too early days yet. I am sending positive vibes your way and crossing fingers and toes for you. 🙏🤞


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

Lulu89 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this 😔 i hope you are being supported by your loved ones. The stresses and heartache of this journey are next level. You are in my thoughts 💜
> 
> I'm currently 6dpt and not feeling any symptoms whatsoever. My mind starting to think the worst... other forums I'm on the girls are saying they are feeling nausea, tender boobs etc, so its hard not to compare but I know everyone is different ...
> 
> Big hug to you hun xxx


@Lulu89 thank you so are you ❤ I’m sending all the positive thought and prayers your way. Fingers crossed you’re just lucky to not have any symptoms here in the beginning. Although, I know the feeling that it would feel more reassuring to have them all tenfolds 🙏 hope for the best


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hello @Ninini. I am so very sorry to hear your pregnancy ended up being ectopic. Hope you are getting the right medical help, and being looked after and comforted by your loved ones. Sending healing comforting hugs and thoughts.
> 
> I am okay -last Tue I had my first B-Hcg was 714 iu/l (10dp 6dt) . I have a 2nd test blood test tomorrow at the GP so hopefully it's increasing. I am a bit ( that's an understatement tbh) anxious since Sat as symptoms lessened/gone, especially the sore breast, and then have numb left leg which normally a sign of AF for me.


@OursBlanc how did you second hCG test go? 

Sorry for the late reply,I got admitted surgery again on Tuesday and had my Fallopian tube removed. My hCG had gone up significantly from1900 on Saturday to 3300 on Monday afternoon. The doctor said it was lucky we did the surgery when we did as the tube had started to rupture, guess I had a little bit of luck 🍀 after all. Now home recovering ❤‍🩹


----------



## Sami78 (7 mo ago)

Ninini said:


> @OursBlanc how did you second hCG test go?
> 
> Sorry for the late reply,I got admitted surgery again on Tuesday and had my Fallopian tube removed. My hCG had gone up significantly from1900 on Saturday to 3300 on Monday afternoon. The doctor said it was lucky we did the surgery when we did as the tube had started to rupture, guess I had a little bit of luck 🍀 after all. Now home recovering ❤‍🩹


I’m so sorry to hear this @Ninini, you are in my thoughts. Good to hear you had the surgery in time x hope you have loved ones around to help take care of yourself and rest x


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Ninini said:


> @OursBlanc how did you second hCG test go?
> 
> Sorry for the late reply,I got admitted surgery again on Tuesday and had my Fallopian tube removed. My hCG had gone up significantly from1900 on Saturday to 3300 on Monday afternoon. The doctor said it was lucky we did the surgery when we did as the tube had started to rupture, guess I had a little bit of luck 🍀 after all. Now home recovering ❤‍🩹


Hi @Ninini . How are you? I am so sorry you are going through the trauma of surgery on top of miscarriage. Be kind to yourself - thinking of you. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.🤗

My B-Hcg blood test came back as 9400 IU/L and the test were 7 days apart - so a doubling time of around 1.88 days and was feeling nauseous some days. This morning when I did the progesterone pessary noticed a brownish/ dark red discharge on the applicator (sorry TMI)- I hope it's nothing serious. I am contemplating calling NHS maternity triage and ask for advice. But technically I am not yet on the system - my first appointment with the midwife team is not until 31-Oct. 
My clinic ( IB Alicante) asked for a scan next week, and I booked a private scan with ultrasound direct but is not until Thursday evening and that seems a so far away atm my anxiety levels are through the roof. 😟


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Lulu89 said:


> I'm currently 6dpt and not feeling any symptoms whatsoever. My mind starting to think the worst... other forums I'm on the girls are saying they are feeling nausea, tender boobs etc, so its hard not to compare but I know everyone is different ...
> 
> Big hug to you hun xxx


Hi @Lulu89 . How are you? Any news abut your test? Did you have a your Beta- Hcg or HPT?


----------



## Lulu89 (6 mo ago)

OursBlanc said:


> Hi @Lulu89 . How are you? Any news abut your test? Did you have a your Beta- Hcg or HPT?


Big fat negative for me 💔 Absolutely devastated. We only have 1 embryo left. Just deciding whether to give it one last go or have a break. Not sure my marriage can survive another failure to be honest. Too much stress, pressure and disappointment.

Hope your scan on Thursday shows that everything is as it should be. Fingers crossed for you 🙏🤞💜


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Lulu89 said:


> Big fat negative for me 💔 Absolutely devastated. We only have 1 embryo left. Just deciding whether to give it one last go or have a break. Not sure my marriage can survive another failure to be honest. Too much stress, pressure and disappointment.
> 
> Hi @Lulu89. I am so sorry for your loss for you and your partner . I was hoping with you and for you for a different outcome.  This journey is so cruel and Mother Nature seem too unfair at times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninini (5 mo ago)

@Lulu89 really sorry to hear it didn’t work out and sad for you and your partner. Can’t imagine how devastating it is to find out. Sending you and you family a lot of positive energy and all the best for the last transfer whenever you decide that to be. I have a friend who has gone through 6 rounds of ivf and had one cute daughter and he mentioned something about the killer cells that as I understood was connected to stress and could affect the implementation success rate. To my understanding it’s has something to do with one’s immune system attacking the embryo if I’m not mistaken. My point is that it may be good on several levels to take a break before inserting the last embryo. I wish you all the best


----------

